# Recomended way to "downsize" pic files for web.



## fzfile (Jul 10, 2005)

Hi all.

What the best way to optimaly compress a pic to .jpeg in photoshop???

Thanks in advance for any advice.

-mike


----------



## tirediron (Jul 10, 2005)

For webposting, I suggest downloading the free image resizer from MS...


http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/powertoys/xppowertoys.mspx


----------



## HoboSyke (Jul 10, 2005)

fzfile said:
			
		

> Hi all.
> 
> What the best way to optimaly compress a pic to .jpeg in photoshop???
> 
> ...


 

You dont need PS or anything else to resize pictures and save them as JPEGS>

You can do it through windows paint. Open the file in windows paint and press control W.  A stretch and skew box will appear. You will only need to work with the stretch section. In the 2 boxs will be the numbers 100. That is your file at its biggest size. Just put in smaller numbers instead of the 100's and your image will shrink. I have a 5MP camera and when I do this I usually just type in 25 into each box, this shrinks the file to the size I need. Then once you have got the file to the right size you can save it as a JPEG or BMP or whatever options your pc will give you. If you make your file too big or small you can always undo the last 3 actions by pressing control Z.

Hope that helps you somewhat.. Cheers.  :mrgreen:


----------



## darich (Jul 10, 2005)

2 important points worth remembering when downsizing

1. rename the smaller image or you'll lose the full size image. seems a silly thing to remind people but i've managed it myself a couple of times!!

2. if you downsize then want to increase the size again you'll notice a big drop in quality unless as was suggested you "undo". if you simply increase the size the photo will deteriorate noticeably

i use photoshop. adjust colours crop etc as necessary then resisze using the "image size" option. then i use the "Save for web" option....usually remembering to rename the smalkler image!!


----------



## HoboSyke (Jul 10, 2005)

Always save the file as. if you dont you'll lose your original fize and the size of it. Always try and keep a backup of the original =file. I do..


----------



## cmptrdewd (Jul 10, 2005)

darich said:
			
		

> i use photoshop. adjust colours crop etc as necessary then resisze using the "image size" option. then i use the "Save for web" option....usually remembering to rename the smalkler image!!



That what I do except I just resize the image _in_ the "save for the web" section.


----------



## fzfile (Jul 10, 2005)

Thanks folks.

I do alway keep the originals.

I guess I was thinking more in terms of compression rather than image size.

It seems I cant get below 100kb from a standard 35mm transfer CD unless I cut the size drastically and more importantly (I think) ... use the "lowest" setting on the jpeg conversion dialog box.

Whats the difference between baseline optimized and progressive scan type compression?

Is there noticable qualitative differences???

Also ....

how many pixels equal an inch ...... i.e. what to 3x5 4x7 and 8x10 inch prints translate to in pixels??


Thanks again 


-mike


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 11, 2005)

fzfile said:
			
		

> how many pixels equal an inch ...... i.e. what to 3x5 4x7 and 8x10 inch prints translate to in pixels??



That is also a variable in the file size equation.  What resolution are your images on the CD?  

72 PPI (pixels per inch) is the standard for computer/web viewing.  However, for printing you will want much more resolution, 300 PPI is often used.  A 4x6 photo at 72 PPI will be 288x432 pixels...a 4x6 at 300 PPI will be 1200x1800 pixels, which will be too big to view on the web.

So, to get your files to a manageable web size, you should make sure the resolution is 72 PPI, and that the size is appropriate (400x600 pixels is a good size to shoot for) and then you can set the JPEG compression to further reduce the file size.


----------



## fzfile (Jul 11, 2005)

Ahhhhhh ...... now its making sense.

Cool ..... so that would be probably why you choose the "save for web" option.

Ok.

That gives me good info for making sure I am checking ppi for my prints because I notice that some prints I make ..... at the automatic machines like at Wallyworld, which will prolly not give the best prints anyway .... that some come out much less artifact'd than others.  I have never checked the ppi though.

Thank much for that info.

I wasnt making that connection before.

-mike


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 11, 2005)

Check this out...  http://www.luminous-landscape.com/tutorials/understanding-series/und_resolution.shtml


----------



## fzfile (Jul 11, 2005)

Sweet.

Thanks.

-mike


----------

